# Thornwell online?



## RamistThomist (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there a site that has all (or most) of JH Thornwell online?

and mabye...perhaps...a PB Thornwell avatar?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't know of any Thornwell on line, but I found a picture:


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 16, 2007)

Where'd you find that online Vic?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 16, 2007)

Chris, here is the link. 

http://www.thereformedpastor.com/1800/1800.htm

The actual image link is here:

http://www.thereformedpastor.com/pastors/thornwell.jpg


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 16, 2007)

I found what looks like to be a promising sermon on Thornwell.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2007)

B.M. Palmer, _The Life and Letters of James Henley Thornwell_
J.H. Thornwell, _The Relation of the State to Christ_
J.H. Thornwell, _Outline of the Covenant of Grace and Testimony to Sublapsarianism_
J.H. Thornwell, _Discourses on Truth_
J.H. Thornwell, _The Rights and Duties of Masters_
J.H. Thornwell, _A Southern Christian View of Slavery_


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 16, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> B.M. Palmer, _The Life and Letters of James Henley Thornwell_
> J.H. Thornwell, _The Relation of the State to Christ_
> J.H. Thornwell, _Outline of the Covenant of Grace and Testimony to Sublapsarianism_
> J.H. Thornwell, _Discourses on Truth_
> ...



Andrew, I can't believe it (actually, knowing you I can). You just linked to a whole lot of out-of-print books. You made my day!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > B.M. Palmer, _The Life and Letters of James Henley Thornwell_
> ...



 You're welcome, brother -- enjoy!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 16, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Just out of curiosity, would you happen to know if T.C. Johnson's biography of Dabney is online?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Spear Dane said:
> ...



Not that I can find, Jacob. I have a copy but I'm amazed at how the price has skyrocketed since I purchased a copy in the 1990's. However, you may find his _History of the Southern Presbyterian Church_ online to be enjoyable reading (check out the Thornwell centennial addresses as an added bonus). Also T.C. Johnson was a contributor the 400th anniversary Calvin memorial addresses, which has just been republished by SGCB.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2007)

J.H. Thornwell, _The Regulative Principle Applied to Church Government_


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey:

Solid Ground Christian Books has reprinted Thornwell's works.

Grace,

-CH


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 23, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hey:
> 
> Solid Ground Christian Books has reprinted Thornwell's works.
> 
> ...



First Presbyterian Jackson sells them for pretty cheap ($125). Next time I am there I might try at getting them.


----------

